# Ipad - Where to buy - Dubai, UK or USA



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Been thinking of getting an i-pad - not sure which one but 2 or 3 I guess.

Anyhow, I wondered where I'd be better off buying it. As a resident here, I understand I can claim the VAT back at the airport in the UK.

A friend is going to the US this month as well so that's another option. I guess they will also be able to claim back the sales tax at the airport as they aren't a US citizen.

Or here in Dubai - but I read that some things are deactivated on them like facetime, skype, etc.

Lastly, are the guarantee's applicable worldwide or would I need to go back to the store of purchase if I had a problem?

Just wondered if anyone was clued up about this and had considered the options before purchasing.

Thanks all


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought mine in Hong Kong and when I had problems it was covered by warranty and I had it repaired in the UK even though I live in Portugal


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Buy in UAE will have FaceTime disabled, and price is generally 20% higher than US. Sales tax is minimal, if even applied depending which state you buy it from.

No idea on prices from UK.

Warranty not an issue where you bought it.

If you want the latest version, they will announce the new one in a few months. Then you will have to get from the US until available in UAE.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

if you don't want to wait then i would get it from the US. i wouldn't even bother with trying to get the tax back, sounds like a hassle for just a few bucks.

don't know about regular stores but if you buy it from the apple store the warranty is world wide and you should be able to get it serviced here at authorized places like istyle.

but whatever you do, don't get it here if you have a choice. as suspected, there will be items disabled and it will definitely be more expensive!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

sammylou said:


> if you don't want to wait then i would get it from the US. i wouldn't even bother with trying to get the tax back, sounds like a hassle for just a few bucks.
> 
> don't know about regular stores but if you buy it from the apple store the warranty is world wide and you should be able to get it serviced here at authorized places like istyle.
> 
> but whatever you do, don't get it here if you have a choice. as suspected, there will be items disabled and it will definitely be more expensive!


Thanks didn't know what the tax is in the US but sounds minimal. In the UK it's 20% so we'd be talking about #100 approx depending on which model chosen


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just look at comparison prices on Amazon.co.uk and .com and it will give you an idea. 
Sales tax in the US differs from state to state and not uniform as in the UK.


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

you can buy it in the UAE, its the same price net of tax if you use the apple store Apple (United Arab Emirates)
the prices on the US store are pre tax, by the time you check out, its exactly the same price as the UAE store


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Thanks didn't know what the tax is in the US but sounds minimal. In the UK it's 20% so we'd be talking about #100 approx depending on which model chosen


Tax is anywhere from 4-10% or a bit more in the US depending on the State and city. Buy from Amazon and there is no tax. 

Not that much of a price difference here and you can always work around Skype but the Facetime will be disabled probably by serial number and can't be installed later.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Not completely true from my experience ...

You can go to the computer plaza by bank street and purchase one from there. I had a friend who picked up an iPad from there, it has all the apps (including facetime). He ended up getting it for about the same price as the US.

I also purchased an iPhone 5 from there earlier this year, again bought a US version - normal stores usually carry the UK version. Both versions were available and I ended up getting it for slighty cheaper than what I would get it for in Canada after taxes. Again, facetime and all apps included - we use facetime regularly.

Worth checking out.

PS: You can ask for the 'cash deal' when negotiating at the computer plaza - always cheaper than paying with credit card.


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

I've bought iPads from here before, they were cheaper than UK (not sure about usa as it wasn't an option) . They are European /china stock so had FaceTime etc. google jadopado. Excellent customer service and super fast delivery -within 3-6 hours usually. 
Previously we had bought one at a Local electronic shop-they said it had FaceTime and it didn't, so had to get a refund.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Jmrs33 said:


> I've bought iPads from here before, they were cheaper than UK (not sure about usa as it wasn't an option) . They are European /china stock so had FaceTime etc. google jadopado. Excellent customer service and super fast delivery -within 3-6 hours usually.
> Previously we had bought one at a Local electronic shop-they said it had FaceTime and it didn't, so had to get a refund.


Second this. I have bought many things from JP, including 2 iPads. Service, pricing and delivery is excellent. COD also gives some sense of sense of security that you are actually getting what you are paying for.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Tax is anywhere from 4-10% or a bit more in the US depending on the State and city. Buy from Amazon and there is no tax.
> 
> Not that much of a price difference here and you can always work around Skype but the Facetime will be disabled probably by serial number and can't be installed later.


Amazon is under pressure to start charging tax now and they have started charging tax in certain states. And tax in most places is closer to 8%. 
Here is the article on that from amazon


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

w_man said:


> Not completely true from my experience ...
> 
> You can go to the computer plaza by bank street and purchase one from there. I had a friend who picked up an iPad from there, it has all the apps (including facetime). He ended up getting it for about the same price as the US.
> 
> ...


that's great to know! but my only concern with this is the warranty. i mean to be honest i have very rarely needed to use my apple care or warranty for any apple product but it is nice to have it just in case. what did the store say about warranty? or do you automatically get the standard world wide apple care for the first year and can take it to any authorized repair centre?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

sammylou said:


> that's great to know! but my only concern with this is the warranty. i mean to be honest i have very rarely needed to use my apple care or warranty for any apple product but it is nice to have it just in case. what did the store say about warranty? or do you automatically get the standard world wide apple care for the first year and can take it to any authorized repair centre?


That's a very good question. When I asked the shop keeper, he said it's Apple warranty so valid worldwide.

Having said that, the word 'warranty' means something completely different in this part of the world I have noticed. I haven't had a chance to test the shop keeper's theory yet as nothing has gone wrong.

On another note, I bought a Lenovo laptop from computer plaza and the shop keeper also stated the same - the warranty is covered by Lenovo authorized dealers - in this case Jumbo Electronics. I called Jumbo and they confirmed that they'd service the laptop even if I bought it from computer plaza.

It's a risky move in regards to warranties here - no matter which direction you go. Maybe Apple Store ME might be slightly less risky?!?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

w_man said:


> Maybe Apple Store ME might be slightly less risky?!?


but then you have the problem of getting a machine that has the facetime disabled. 

but now that i think about it further, i believe the shop clerk was correct in that it's an apple [care] warranty [not a store warranty]. i now remember when i bought my macbook just before coming here [from a trusted friend's computer shop] he assured me that the apple care was worldwide and as long as there were authorized repair centres in uae i could take it in anywhere there. 

so it does seem worthwhile to register your product and keep the receipt and applecare/serial info. just in case!

buying in canada is so expensive with the hst piled on. think i will have a better look around here first next time i need something new


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

sammylou said:


> buying in canada is so expensive with the hst piled on.


Or go to Alberta and only pay 5% 

:focus:


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Only problem is the cost of the air ticket!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Only problem is the cost of the air ticket!


actually the only problem is having to go to Alberta! [oh snap!]


----------

